# Can I renew my car sub on a quarterly basis



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, I wanted to know if I can put my subscription for my car on a quarterly basis for now in stead of a year. 142 bucks a year seems like a high price to me. I think the quarterly is like 38 bucks every 3 months. My yearly sub is due in June. Max.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You'll probably have better luck and get more accurate answers by calling them or going to their website for information...

http://www.sirius.com/getsirius/plans


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, you can get billed quarterly. I used to pay quarterly then I switched to monthly.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys will call Sirius tomorrow and change it. We are having some trees trimmed here on our property soon and I need to pay that first. Be intresting to see when they do that if I will get a more stronger signal.just a quick update to my prev post I did get the subscripition for 3 months for now. Probably in the fall will go with the full year. Also I was sorry to see Sherry Donovan leave classic rewind. I liked her show as well. Classic rewind is one my fav channels they play the music i grew up with. However Longpaul is pretty cool. Magic Matt though is my favorite. Max.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Steve just wanted to let you know that I did not renew the Subscription in the car due to some medical expenses that I had to pay first. Bummer now I am stuck with FM Radio for 30 minutes actually there are couple of good one's in Omaha and I have 3 out of Sioux City so it's not bad there is a Bob FM in Sioux thats good. I may go with XM in the Fall once I get everything cleared up. Max. P.S. I still have my Sirius headsets for walking and my boombox in the house. Also starting tomorrow Kayla on Classic Rewind will be the morning DJ am not sure who will be at nite. I like Kayla as well.


----------

